

Copyright is Out of Control - Kopion
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2014/04/copyright-is-out-of-control.html

======
masswerk
So, authorship is out of control?

Thinking of textbook authors as mere "rebundlers", where does this leave the
author of the article? Is authorship/IP really yet another convenience, which
ought to be handled in a one-stop-shop for anybody wanting to reuse the work,
or is there more to it?

------
ZenPro
...writes an author charging $250 for a textbook.

#BrassBalls

~~~
mathattack
$215 on Amazon, $95 via Kindle, ~$45 to rent. Used is also much cheaper,
perhaps because of older edition. But this doesn't change your point at all.
:-)

